# here we go! .....vacation...



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey everybody! I hope everything has been peachy w/ everyone...I haven't been on in awhile...went home for the holidays and I must say my tummy was amazing the entire time..but as soon as I got back to school/routine..it's been nothing but trouble!!! urghh BUT...that's not why I'm writing...my roomate and I have an all-inclusive trip to Cancun planned for Feb. and I was wondering if anybody has any advice and/or helpful hints on what to be careful for (eating wise) b/c I'm terrified of getting there and ending up sick in the hotel room the entire time. I've never done anything like this before and I'm soo excited..but want to be super careful! any lil' suggestions...advice would be soo great!Thank you muchly!







rarr.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have heard, although have no scientific knowledge of it, that people with IBS are more predisposed to getting bacterial infections. For this reason, I would be careful about what you eat. Never been to Cancun myself, but just be aware of what you are putting in your mouth. I'd drink nothing but bottled water and would probably just make sure I didn't eat at any hole in the wall places. Most importantly, though -- have fun! I bet you totally forget about your IBS.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

DO NOT DRINK THE WATER IN CANCUN.Do not use it to do anything-- brush your teeth, rinse your mouth, mix any drinks. I went to Mexico a few years ago, and I avoided water until I got to Morelia, where I accidently ordered a Coke and forgot to ask for it without ice. I have never been that sick in my life, not even with IBS. I just wanted to die right there in Mexico. I just cannot stress this enough, because it will undoubtedly ruin your trip if you get sick.You'll have a great time-- up until I got sick, I LOVED Mexico. And don't lie at customs, because they pull you aside and check your stuff sometimes, so be sure to declare everything you have. My boyfriend went to Cancun once and said the water there was turquoise. Sounds like paradise to me! Have a good time!


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

awww...thanks so much for the info. I'll be sure to watch out for the water! I wouldn't have even thought of the danger w/ just brushing teeth and all of the little things that involve water..good advice!







I'm getting so excited to go and I definitely do not want to be sick, so I'll be sure to watch out for all of the food and stick to what I know agrees w/ me. Luckily our resort sounds pretty well-rounded, so I should be okay for food selection..I sure hope so!Thanks again!!


----------



## jsaunders99 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hola senorita! Cancun is amazing - I went last Christmas. Actually, the city is very touristy (most of it), so the water in your hotel that comes out of the tap should be safe to brush teeth, etc. However, my friend and I still bought bottled water anyway and used that for everything - just to be safe! I actually had no trouble (well, maybe just once, but not badly) in two weeks - I'm guessing due to the low level of stress when you're lying in the sun doing nothing all day. Even went on quite a long bus ride and all through the ruins at Tulum and I was fine! (maybe I should move there!) Are you going to an all-inclusive place? If you are, you should have no trouble finding safe thing to eat - there will be lots of fruit and veggies and options. Make sure you drink lots of water though and watch what you eat on the plane! I went to the same place about 5 years ago and had D from the second I got into the airport for about two days, took a bunch of immodium, and I swear I didn't poop again for the remainder of the 2 weeks! (very scary - I think this trip might have been the very beginning of my IBS). Have a great time and don't worry too much!


----------

